# is gorilla glue all the same?



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I see some gorilla glue for sale some say d3 water resistant and others on ebay say 100% waterproof seems there may be two different types so beware. I am running low on pva wood glue but have a large tub almost unused of cascamite powder which is 100% waterproof.I just wondered if anyone had noticed this with gorilla glue?
I woder should I use my cascamite first has anyone used it etc ? I have been stung buying too much gorilla glue before as it goes off worse and quicker than a skunks tail end.Any advice as I need to get some quite soon.In the meantime I might resolve to using the cascamite I have first please let me know what you think I don't really need waterproof all the time, but if I am buying for glue for the next year or so I might as well get it waterproof100% guaranteed it saves buying in 2 lots in the long run. Alistair


> ?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Gorilla is the Brand name… NOT the type of glue…

I don't know they have other than THE main Gorilla Waterproof Polyurethane glue. Just saying Gorilla, technically, doesn't hack it… The actual Glue Type / Model should be used as Made by Gorilla.

To really find out, look at the *Gorilla website...*

Merry Christmas!


----------



## SteveL (Jan 31, 2008)

Alistair, my experience with GG is with their original "Gorilla Glue" product which required that you wet the parts slightly before applying the glue, and then it foams a bit, creating more squeeze-out than one might have preferred. The bond is strong and is waterproof, but as you say, the shelf life of the product is short.

Are you making something that will be submerged or exposed to weather? If so, then it's a good choice, but don't buy any more than you'll need for the project at hand.

My glue of choice is still hide glue, which I mix up from pellets and heat in a glue pot. Not waterproof, but then I make furniture not boats


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Read the GG bottle, it will advise of the type and use


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello Alistair, and let me start by wishing you happy holidays…... I hope you've had a good year ! Now for the Gorilla question, the only glues I keep on hand are Franklin Titebond (2&3) . I don't keep poly-glues on hand for the same "Skunk's ass" reason you so eloquently describe. I pick them up "as needed" . I am toyally ignorant of the "Cascamite" powder you mention, so I will look it up here on line and learn a little something more. Thanks for the information and question…. now take care of yourself and stay out of harm's way…. have a happy 2014 as well. Don S. (Porchfish)


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

The term "Gorilla Glue" has become the "Scotch Tape" of the WWing world. Urethane glues and PVA glues are very different products, and Gorilla has done itself a disservice by not very clearly differentiating their products.
I have had good results with the PVA glue from Gorilla. The foamy urethane has a place somewhere in the world, but not in my shop.
Wanna know how I really feel?
Bill


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a story that goes like this: Waterblown polyurethane glues come out. Boatbuilders read the flak and get all excited and start using it on boats-simpler and faster than epoxy, not to mention less toxic. Later, a glue rep is quizzed on this very practice. "Yes," he says, "They are using this glue for building boats, but I'm not going out in one!."

Apocryphal? Probably. But well founded. I have not seen a waterblown polyurethane glue that was recommended for submerged applications (but I'm not an expert). It might be "water resistant" as in exterior applications but that's quite a different setting.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Gorilla makes Gorilla Glue which I think is a PE glue (which foams like a mad dog) as well as a woodworking glue which is very similar to Titebond Wood Glue.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I think calling the polyurethane (PE) glue, known as Gorilla, "strong" is a real stretch. It has about as much shear strength as dried egg whites. I really do not like the stuff.

The polyvinyl acrylic (PVA) sold under the Gorilla label is just as good as Titebond glues, but everywhere I have seen it the price was much higher.

They also make a cyanoacrylate (CA) glue but it is much more expensive than the other brands out there as well.

So, to respond to your original question, *"Is all Gorilla glue the same?" *the answer yes, it is all over priced the same.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

I find the polyurethane glues (Gorilla, etc.) to be useful for gluing things together when it's difficult or impossible to eliminate the gaps in the bond line or when I can't clamp it adequately, since it foams and expands to fill the gap. I used it a lot for building doors for my cabin. Lately, though, I've gone back to good old Titebond wherever possible, especially for finer work… easier to work with and much easier to clean up.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

To answer your original question, if you are talking about Gorilla Wood Glue - it is not waterproof. It is a PVA Type II glue. It has similar properties to Titebond II (water resistant; not water proof).

Fine Woodworking did an article on many different glue types, and PE glue (specifically Gorilla) did pretty bad. Surprisingly, it did the worst of all the glues tested in gap filling.

I leave the foamy crap on the shelf. If I have to bond dissimilar materials I will use CA or Epoxy.

I do really like Gorilla Wood Glue. It's a PVA type II (same as titebond II - water resistant) glue with a pretty short open time and clamp time. It has a better initial tack than TBII, is a little thinner, and dries almost clear.

When I don't need a PVA type 1 glue and I don't need an extended open time, I use gorilla.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

What I am confused about is some bottles are clearly marked100% waterproof others are marked d3 specs and is water resistant. So it seems they must make 2 different products one which is 100% waterproof and so stated on the bottle are usually more expensive than the water resistant d3 specification type standard.I am reading this on ebay as I have thrown out my stock of rock solid bottles but it it good but expensive glue but doesn't last once opened or not my experience anyway. Alistair ps any one used cascamite or equivelent.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

What SteveL said. I used to build custom fly rods. Other rod builders tried it when it first came out and went another direction because of the foaming. I used Titebond III for a lot of my WW.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Gorilla is a brand name.
The company that sells Gorilla Glue makes at least THREE DIFFERENT GLUES, Alistair.
The PE glue is waterproof.
The PVA glue is water resistant, very similar to Titebond II.
They also make CA glue which is also waterproof.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

The Horses Mouth:

http://www.gorillatough.com/


----------

